# Traveling to Spain



## rosmic (Oct 9, 2005)

Hi, Is there anyone going down to Spain via Dover/Calais 2nd week in December, travelling down through France using aires & going as far as Benicassim, who would welcome travel companions? If thats you please reply ROSMIC


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Not in December as were already here...!!

Bonterra park, Benicassim....... 24 degrees, blue sky....

Get ready to enjoy and have a safe trip....


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

tonka said:


> Not in December as were already here...!!
> 
> Bonterra park, Benicassim....... 24 degrees, blue sky....
> 
> Get ready to enjoy and have a safe trip....





> Green with envy. Should have been there this coming weekend but have been delayed a couple of weeks.
> 
> Hopefully will be travelling down to Benicassim 21 Nov. Sorry can't wait until second week in Dec - unless we are further delayed. Shame, would have been happy to make up a convoy. If we are further delayed will get back to you.
> Sal


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry
Leaving Dover 0200hrs on the 1st Dec for Portugal. 

Taking 8 days to get there via Brezolles, Limoges, Bordeux, Zarautz, Burgos,
Salamanca, Nazare and Lagos

Look out for Kon-Tiki 669 towing red Daewoo Matiz
Returning home mid to late Feb

Joan & Mark


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

tonka said:


> Not in December as were already here...!!
> 
> Bonterra park, Benicassim....... 24 degrees, blue sky....
> 
> Get ready to enjoy and have a safe trip....


Is there any more room at the inn? Is the site as full as usual?

Sal


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It's pretty well full. I would say 80% at least..
When we checked in they needed to know our maximum stay so they could plan ahead... There expecting it to be busy.
By contrast went a bike ride around camping Azahar down the road and that has load of space ... :wink: 

Were only here till saturday, so there will be one more space..


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Have they cut the trees down yet at Bonterra?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

gelathae said:


> Have they cut the trees down yet at Bonterra?


Seen them cutting some today....


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Tonka.

They usually ask you how long you are staying, I guess they try to form some sort of idea but to us that question is the same as how long is a piece of string! All depends if we get up one morning and our feet are itching.

I remember they cut the trees down last Nov. We left there mid-Nov and the weather was perfect. Can't wait to get back. Can't make it in time to get your pitch though!

Enjoy.

Sal


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Bump and Hijacking ROSMIC's thread.....

Have now confirmed (unless another crisis presents itself) departure Folkestone/Tunnel late Friday evening 20 Nov. South through France to Benicassim.

Any rubber ducks out there fancy a convoy? Always fancied riding shotgun! Time to nail those beastly bandits!

Sal


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

*travelling to spain*

Hi,

we are going 19th december via the chunnel. No real destination yet.
When are you leaving?


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

rosmic said:


> Hi, Is there anyone going down to Spain via Dover/Calais 2nd week in December, travelling down through France using aires & going as far as Benicassim, who would welcome travel companions? If thats you please reply ROSMIC


Well are you going early now?,we won't be leaving til the first week in January so if anyone reading this posts is leaving around this time if you want another set of travelling companions drop us a PM


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

We leave on the 1st December 8am ferry from dover down to La Manga for three months, only 23 more sleeps to go, 
Heading for the aire at Vivonne first, then on to pico de miel outside Madrid booked on the the c&cc rally from Friday 4th

regards


----------

